# Pollen Sales



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

What are you retailing your freeze dried pollen for?? I intend to market mine in 2oz Muth jars at first.
Thx!!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

15.00lb. in baggies :shhhh: sell over 50lb. year


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thx!!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Fresh pollen selling for $6 for 4 ozs and $20 for lb.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I keep it simple $1 per ounce.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

We sell our pollen for $10.00 for 8 oz in a vaccum packed bag. (Wash DC area)


----------



## Monk (Jun 15, 2005)

just sent off 700 lbs @ 5.00/lb animal grade A. Your price should directly reflect the amount of time it takes to clean for human use.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

NasalSponge said:


> What are you retailing your freeze dried pollen for?? I intend to market mine in 2oz Muth jars at first.
> Thx!!


How do you freeze dry bee pollen?


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

What do you need to do to clean bee pollen for human consumption?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You need to remove all non pollen foriegn material to make it marketable. From tedious personal experience, I suggest you get the trap that keeps it the cleanest. The traps I had in the early eighties collected all the hive trash. I ran the pollen thru a seed cleaner, but still had to hand sort. You have no idea how much fun it is hand sorting a five gallon bucket full of pollen!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

So the next question is . . . what trap keeps it the cleanest?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have wondered that myself and it is the key question. One I have heardthe most good things about is the sundance. I would think that a top mounted one might tend to be cleaner. Of course, they would just be hauling hive trash by it too. The old ones I had/have are just a maze designed to knock off a portion of the incoming pollen and it collected in little screen bottom drawers. It was full of all the garbage from the hive. My little kids loved it and had to be restrained from overconsuming. I never cared for the taste myself. My brotherinlaws sheep ended up eating several hundred pounds of it when I couldn't sell it.


----------

